# Angus the MD's new tank



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 12, 2011)

So Angus is still only little and this wont be moving into the house until after xmas, however hubby has the majority of it done already - so much easier doing a tank without having to render it! got the idea from a tank at featherdale but they had bredlis in it. we still need to install the heat light (which will be back left) and there will be plenty of airholes drilled into the perspex for airflow. there will also be some old rope added after hubby has sanded and sealed everything. still unsure what we are going to use as a hot end hide though... any suggestions always welcome! hubby found the unit on the side of the road, again. the wood was from old pallets he had at work and have been hosed down and left to dry for days in the sun. as i said they will be sanded back to ensure nothing nasty to catch themselves on.


----------



## angie90 (Nov 16, 2011)

OOoooo Very interesting! It looks like the enclosures you see at zoos!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 16, 2011)

That looks great hun!!!!


----------



## edstar (Nov 16, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks guys. he does a great job. he is currently looking for a bhp, so might be being used sooner than we think...


----------



## Snowman (Nov 16, 2011)

shea_and_ruby said:


> thanks guys. he does a great job. he is currently looking for a bhp, so might be being used sooner than we think...


I wouldnt use that for a BHP. They need less height and a longer floor space. JMO. 
Looks great for a carpet though. Make sure the decorations are secure otherwise it could be a bit dangerous.


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 16, 2011)

that is the best set up i have seen so far


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 16, 2011)

that was my thought too snowman - was set up for our MD but he is still a bti too small for it. all the decos are well and truly secure.

thanks jesus - hubby will be happy to hear that


----------



## damo77 (Nov 18, 2011)

This looks great!

My wife and i are now trying to thing of what we can do for our planned enclosure other than the typical fake rock background.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it 100% complete


----------



## her_xr6t (Nov 25, 2011)

Love it. Very natural and has what you would find in the wild, great inspiration for my nxt enclosure. 
Well done to both of you.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 25, 2011)

love it, have considered this theme before , maybe an old wagon wheel?


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice mate, love the old look it gives it. When its finish dont forget to post up a pic.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks guys. so we have just found an old lantern, but an old wagon wheel could be good as well, or maybe half of one


----------

